# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم السبت 7 فبراير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 07 فبراير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها   (Saturday 07.II.2015 (GMT+1  African Nations Cup 2015  17:00 D.R Congo- Equatorial Guinea  Porogramme National
-Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss ORTM
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA EBC North
-Nilesat 7°W-11641 H 27500 -FTA (Possible blackout
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band
TV TOGO
-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 9°E -11881 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-11884 V 27500 -FTA (Africa Canal + Sport France
-Astra 19.2°E-11856 V 27500-NOFTA Canal + Sport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12012 V 29700 -NOFTA (DVB-S2  Spain -La liga BBVA  16:00 Atletico Madrid-Real Madrid CF  Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2 Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA 3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band  England-Premier League  13:45 Tottenhem-Arsenal  Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat Stan Spor
-Intelsat 47.5°E-11501 H 3750 Biss Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2  16:00 Aston Villa - Chelsea  ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss Stan Spor
-Intelsat 47.5°E-11501 H 3750 Biss  16:00 Manchester City -Hall City  SportsMax
-Intelsat 53°W-3820 R 3255-FTA (C-Band  18:30 Everton-Liverpool  Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat Stan Spor
-Intelsat 47.5°E-11501 H 3750 Biss Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2  England - Championship  16:00 Wigan Athletic - Bournemouth  Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat  italy Serie A  20:45 Juventus-AC Milan  AZTV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2  Germany -1.Bundesliga  15:30 Stuttgart - Bayern Munich  TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2  18:30 Hamburger SV-Hannover 96  ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss TRT 2 / TRT Haber
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk TRT 2 HD / TRT Haber HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2 GBS
-Eutelsat 10°E -3729 R 10321 -FTA ( DVB-S2)(C-band Ghana TV
-intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000-FTA (C-Band Metro TV Ghana
-NSS 37.5°W-3748 H 1674 -FTA (C-Band STV 2
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2) (Africa Lemar TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -FTA  France Ligue1  16:00 Stade Rennes-Olympique de Marseille  TV5 Monde Maghreb-Orient
-Nilesat 7°W -11900 V 27500 -FTA TV5 Monde Maghreb-Orient HD
-Badr 26°E -12073 H 27500 -FTA  20:00 Evian TG - Bordeaux
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Bisss  Netherlands -Eredivisie  20:45 PSV - Utrecht  ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss  Portugal SuperLiga  21:15 Moreirense-FC Porto RTP Internacional
-Hotbird 13°E -10723 H 29900 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA SIC International
-Eutelsat 16°E -12736 V 3703-FTA  Maroc -Botola Pro  15:00 FAR Rabat -Raja Club Athletic  Al Aoula Inter (Maroc
-Nile sat 7°E -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -FTA Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine 
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss SNRT LAAYON
-ARABSAT 30.5°E -12559 H 2962 -FTA beIN Sports HD
-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2  16:30 Difaa Hassani El Jadidi-Moghreb Tetouan  2M National / Monde / MENA
-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA
-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss  17:30 Olympic Club de Safi-Chabab Atlas Khénifra  Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  20:00 Maghreb de Fes-Fath Union Sport de Rabat  Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  Saudi League first division  14:10 AlWehda- Al-Safa  Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  16:30 Al-Tai- AlHazm  Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2  VIVA Kuwait League  17:15 Alarabi- Kazma  Kuwait Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA Kuwait Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA  Tureky-1.Lige  13:00 Orduspor- Adanaspor  TRT 1
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk TRT1 HD
Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss  17:30 Karsiyaka-Sanica Boru Elazigspor  TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2  Egyptian League  13:30 ALnasr-Tala'ea El Gaish  MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss  16:00 Itthad Al Shorta-Al Ahly  MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss  Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League  16:30 AlRaed-Alfaisaly  MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  German -3.Liga  14:00 Dynamo Dresden -FC Rot-Weiss Erfurt  MDR Fernsehen
-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA MDR Fernsehen HD
-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA  14:00 Alemannia Aachen - Rot-Weiss Essen  WDR Fernsehen
-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA WDR Fernsehen HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12604 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA
-Astra 19.2°E -12422 H 27500-FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA

----------


## king of royal

تسلم اخى على الطرح الجميل

----------

